# Ton von PC auf Fernseher



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich kenn mich net so mit der Technik aus und habe deshalb mal eine Frage.
Ich habe mein Fernseher mitm PC verbunden, als zweiten Monitor, Filme schaun und so. Über mein HDMI Kabel wird der Ton nicht übern fernseher übertragen. Das heißt wenn ich Filme z.B. schaun will läuft der ton über de PC Lautsprecher und Bild halt aufn Fernseher (isn bissl blöd).
Ich wollte mir nun ein Kabel mit ner 3,5 mm Klinke und Cinch besorgen damit ich den Ton aufn Fernseher bekomme und dazu halt noch ne weiche,weil hab ja nur ein Klinken Anschluss am PC und brauch zwei da ich weiterhin auch noch meine Lautsprecher angeschlossen haben will. 

Nun meine für Computerspezis sicherlich blöde Frage:
Wenn die Kabel angeschlossen sind läuft der Ton dann immer über Lautsprecher und Fernseher oder nur wennsch bei meinem Fernseher auf HDMI geschaltet hab. Wäre ja blöd wennsch Fernsehen gugge und ich hab zwei Tonspuren vom Fernseher und PC übern Fernseher laufen.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Juli 2010)

Heutige Grafikkarten können über HDMI den Ton weitergeben, du brauchst also kein Cinch Kabel an den Fernseher zu stecken.

Wenn du eine Radeon hast, musst du evtl noch extra den HDMI Soundtreiber installieren, damit es geht und in Windows das HDMI Signal als Standardaudiogerät einstellen.

Bei einer Geforce weiß ich nicht genau wie das mit den Treibern usw ist, aber du musst auf jeden Fall neben den Stromsteckern noch ein kleines Kabel von der Soundkarte/Soundchip anschließen, damit die Karte den Ton erstmal zugeschickt bekommt. Der Anschluss nennt sich SPDIF soweit ich weiß.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab ja schon das HDMI kabel angeschlossen an fernseher und PC aber es kommt kein Ton beim Fernseher läuft über die PC lautsprecher.

Zur info ich hab ne Geforce 8400 GS


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Das sagtest du bereits .

Viel mehr würde es helfen wenn du uns mitteilst was für ne Grafikkarte du hast.


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe zwar noch nie versucht das per HDMI zuregeln (immer mit cinch), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das man das erst im Bios einstellen muss, zumindest ich habe im Bios Menü meines P5Q bei "Onboard Devices Configuration" einen Punkt der zur Onboard Soundkarte gehört der heisst "SPDIF_OUT Mode Settings" wenn ich das anwähle kann ich entweder zwischen "SPDIF Output" oder "HDMI Output" wählen. 

Hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt hab das noch nie versucht, aber vielleicht geht es.


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab bei mir im Bios nachgesehn, diesen auswahlpunkt besitz ich bei mir garnicht.


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

Onkelz210 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir im Bios nachgesehn, diesen  auswahlpunkt besitz ich bei mir garnicht.



Naja, den selben Menü aufbau wirst du ja nicht haben, hast du den ne  richtige Soundkarte drin oder onboard sound?

Wichtig ist erst mal das du nach den geposteten Anweisungen von BopItXtreme II vorgehst und erstmal schaust ob du überhaut so einen Anschluss an der Grafikkarte hast bzw ein Kabel dafür.



BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> aber du musst auf jeden Fall neben den  Stromsteckern noch ein kleines Kabel von der Soundkarte/Soundchip  anschließen, damit die Karte den Ton erstmal zugeschickt bekommt. Der  Anschluss nennt sich SPDIF soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich keine großen Spielereien in meinem PC anfang, weil ich da net so die riesen ahnung habe. deshalb wollte ich das jetzt mit dem cinchkabel machen und wollte nur die frage mit den "zwei Tonspuren" beantwortet bekommen. ich hoff ich nerv net zusehr mit meinem unwissen.


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

Onkelz210 schrieb:


> deshalb wollte ich das jetzt mit dem cinchkabel machen



Gut, ich mache es auch nicht anders und hab keine probleme.



Onkelz210 schrieb:


> wollte nur die frage mit den "zwei Tonspuren" beantwortet bekommen.



Edit: Ah ok, hab dich falsch verstanden, du kannst doch das eine Kabel an das Frontpanel anschließen so mach ich es momentan. Oder du schaltest den Fernseher einfach aus.


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

ich weis blöde theorie aber jetzt zum beispiel ich schau normal fernsehn und spiel am PC. kommt dann der Ton vom PC mit auf den Fernseher oder ist der Ton vom PC nur zuhören wenn ich beimm Fernseher auf HDMI umschalte? weil irgentwie wird doch durch das Kabel der Fernseher als Lautsprecher genommen oder wie?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Wie mir der TE gerade per PN verlauten lies beisitzt er eine Geforce 8400GS (keien ahnu ng warumd as per PN sein muss ). Die bietet noch nicht die Anschlüsse umd en Ton per HDMI weiterzugeben, also muss wohl oder übel das Zusatzkabel her .


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du das Signal von einem Anschluss auf 2 Ausgabe Geräte aufspaltest, glaube ich schon das es dann auch auf beiden Geräten gleichzeitig hörbar ist, außer du schaltest eins von beiden aus, wie wärs mit einer 2ten Audioslotblende oder einem Frontpanel, da würde sich dann der nicht benutze Anschluss Software technisch über die Soundkarte abschalten.


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

kleiner tip nfsgamer ich hab die infomation auch hier reingeschrieben was ich für ne graka habe,aber is egal


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

Ich empfehle dir sowas hier:

DELOCK 61823 interne Anschlusskabel - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Onkelz210 schrieb:


> kleiner tip nfsgamer ich hab die infomation auch hier reingeschrieben was ich für ne graka habe,aber is egal


Danke für den Tip*p*, aber wen dann bitte richtig und ohne "r" und in nem netteren Ton. Wir wollen dir nur helfen.


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

sry für den rechtschreibfehler und den "ton" is halt immer blöd wenn man schreibt,da kann man nicht richtig deuten wie man etwas sagt.war eigentlich nicht unfreundlich gemeint.


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip*p*, aber wen dann bitte richtig und ohne "r" und in nem netteren Ton. Wir wollen dir nur helfen.


 
Naja, dein Tonfall war auch nicht optimal, ist aber OT.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

Der Ton, der aus der Soundkarte kommt, hat rein gar nix mit dem Anschluss der Graka zu tun. D.h. Ob Du nun das Bild auf dem TV oder am TFT hast, spielt für den Ton keine Rolle.

Ich würd Dir empfehlen, ein Audioswitch zu nehmen, so was: Plantronics .Audio Switcher Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland   das komt an die Soundkarte, da wo normalerweise die Boxen drankommen. Dadran kannst Du dann das Audiokabel, was vom PC zum TV geht, anstecken und auch das für die Boxen, und mit dem Schalter kannst Du dann ganz einfach aussuchen, ob Du den Ton am TV oder auf den Boxen hören willst.


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

das klingt doch mal nicht schlecht.
 ma ne ganz blöde idee, die lautsprecher an meinem PC ham nen Kopfhöreranschluss. wäre es nicht auch möglich wenn ich das cinchkabel wenn ichs benötige einfach an den Kopfhöreranschluss anschließ? dann sind doch die lautsprecher vom PC "aus" und die Lautsprecher vom Fernseher sind die "kopfhörer"?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

Klar, das geht auch, sofern der Ton bei Nutzung des Kopfhörerouts auch wirklich ausgeht


----------



## Onkelz210 (14. Juli 2010)

bis jetzt hat er das immer gemacht xD


----------

